
Fix Netflix’s User Interface with God Mode - brandonlipman
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/19/fix-netflixs-user-interface-with-god-mode/
======
ForHackernews
> Netflix has a wonderful problem. It simply has too much content, and the
> streaming service is constantly testing new interfaces to address it.

That's not their problem at all. Their problem is that they keep losing lots
of desirable content, and they keep tinkering with the UI to hide how thin
their library is and make it _appear_ that they have a deep well of stuff you
might want to watch.

I don't blame them for their licensing deals, but it's simply untrue that
Netflix has "too much content".

